# Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?



## Bester_Nick (31. Mai 2016)

*Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*

Im Videospiel Quantum Break wird das sogenannte  Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip thematisiert. Ich kannte das Großvaterparadoxon und die Viele -Welten-Interpretaion als (theoretisch) mögliche Auflösung des Paradoxons. Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip ist mir völlig neu und ich kapier überhaupt nicht, warum es nach diesem Prinzip unmöglich sein soll, bei einer Reise in die Vergangenheit paradoxe Ereignisse auszulösen.  Kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## Malkolm (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*

Im Gegensatz zur Viele-Welten-Theorie geht man bei Nowikow (und allen anderen Kausalitätsschleifen-Theorien) nur von einer einzigen Zeitlinie aus. Paradoxe Ereignisse sind dann z.B. solche, welche in der Vergangenheit Veränderungen vornehmen, die dazu führen, dass in der Gegenwart (bzw. Zukunft, wenn man aus der Vergangenheit blickt) die Zeitreise verhindert wird oder anders stattfindet.

Beim Großvaterparadoxon wäre es also verboten deinen Großvater zu töten, da dies unweigerlich deine Zeitreise verhindert (du wirst ja nicht geboren), und somit keine Kausalitätsschleife bildet -> paradoxes Ereignis -> verboten.

Das Nowikow Gedankenspiel (du kennst es ja sicher aus den entsprechenden Artikeln) basiert auch darauf, dass die Billardkugel, die durch das Wurmloch in der Zeit zurückgestoßen wird, sich selbst nur insofern geringfügig anstoßen darf, dass die Bahn der Kugel unverändert bleibt. Damit hast du eine Kausalitätsschleife geschaffen.
Änderst du die Bahn der Kugel aber in der Vergangenheit, so gelangt die Kugel in der Zukunft garnicht auf den Richtigen Weg in das Wurmloch um die Bahn in der Vergangenheit genau so zu verändern -> paradox -> verboten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*

Aber was sagt diese Theorie denn aus? Dass das Schicksal immer einen kausalen Weg findet, ein Paradoxon nicht entstehen zu lassen. Gleich wie bei der Filmreihe Final Destination, wo der Tod auch immer einen Weg fand, Dinge, die anders kamen als vorherbestimmt, zu korrigieren? Wenn ja, was hat das denn noch mit Wissenschaft zu tun. Das ist ja schon Metaphysik, um nicht zu sagen, Hokuspokus aus der Eso-Ecke.


----------



## Malkolm (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*

Die "Theorie" ist mathematisch eine "Vermutung", da sie weder widerlegt noch bewiesen werden kann, bzw. in diesem Fall bewiesen sein könnte, dass man sie nicht beweisen oder widerlegen kann.

Ihr Kern ist die Auflösung von Paradoxien bei Zeitreisen, bzw. im Endeffekt das Verbot von Paradoxien.

Alles, was sich mit Zeitreisen und ihren Auswirkungen beschäftigt, ist Metaphysik, da es nicht auf empirischen Fakten aufbaut und lediglich Überlegungen zu der den empirischen Fakten zugrunde liegenden Wahrheit darstellt. Metaphysik ist aber nicht per se unwissenschaftlich! Sie wird der Philosophie zugerechnet und ist somit eine Geisteswissenschaft.

Das Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip, und daher kommt evtl. auch ein Teil deiner Fragen, ist nicht kompatibel mit Überlegungen, die nicht auf Kausalitätsschleifen beruhen. Nowikow ist z.B. inkompatibel zur Viele-Welten-Theorie. Beide sind wiederum streng genommen auch nicht kompatibel zum Schmetterlingseffekt in Verbindung mit Zeitreisen.
Daher sind Filme in der Regel auch nicht konsistent mit nur einer (und schon garnicht immer der gleichen) Theorie in Deckung zu bringen. Final Destination ist meiner Meinung nach gerade nicht Nowikow kompatibel. Eher Filme wie 12 Monkeys oder auch Terminator und Harry Potter.


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*

Okay, danke. Ich muss da die Tage mal eingehend drüber nachdenken. So  spontan verstehe ich nämlich diese Theorie nach wie vor nicht. Genauer  gesagt, verstehe ich die ontologische Aussage dieser Theorie nicht.  Angenommen Zeitreisen in der Vergangenheit wären möglich und diese  Theorie würde zutreffen, was würde sie über die Beschaffenheit der  Wirklichkeit aussagen? Mit welchen Mitteln verbietet mir die  Wirklichkeit denn die Paradoxien? 

Ach, ich stand mit der Zeitreisenthematik immer schon auf Kriegsfuss.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*

Das ist Mathematik. Das ist eine Strukturwissenschaft und eben keine Naturwissenschaft. 
Naturwissenschaftlich kann man Zeitreisen nicht ergründen, da die Naturgesetze das nicht zulassen.
Es gäbe höchsten die Theorie in die Zukunft zu reisen. Sofern man sich schnell genug bewegt, vergeht die Zeit relativ gesehen langsamer als für Außenstehende. Erreicht man Lichtgeschwindigkeit, bleib die Zeit sogar stehen. Bei Überlichtgeschwindigkeit würde die Zeit umgekehrt werden -- was aber auch den uns bekannten Naturgesetzen widerspricht.
Man konnte also mit einem Raumschiff, dass 99,9% Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreicht, theoretisch in die Zukunft reisen, da eben die Zeit im Raumschiff viel langsamer abläuft als außen.
Aber da man nicht in die Vergangenheit reisen kann, gibt es keinen Weg mehr zurück.


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*

Na ja, ich glaube, ich versteh die Theorie nicht, weil es keine Theorie ist. Sie begründet ja z.B. gar nicht, dass man nicht seinen eigenen Großvater töten könnte (Paradoxie), sondern setzt dies als Begründung für ihre Richtigkeit voraus. Zirkellogik at its best. Kein Wunder, dass ich von diesem Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip noch nie was gehört hatte. Es genügt nicht der formalen Logik.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*

Es geht halt darum, dass es in der Theorie nur eine einzige Zeitlinie gibt.
In der haben eben Veränderungen in der Vergangenheit Auswirkungen auf die Zukunft.
Anders ist es, wenn es mehrer Zeitlinien gibt. Dann bleibt die Zeit, in der du in die Vergangenheit reist, erhalten und du kannst deinen Großvater töten.
Oder du reist in die Vergangenheit und tötest Adolf Hitler im ersten Weltkrieg. Er kann niemals sein Buch schreiben und zum Diktator aufsteigen.
Die Frage ist nur, ob es dann nicht einen anderen gibt, der das dann gemacht hat und die Welt sich im Grunde genommen nicht viel anders entwickelt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Aber was sagt diese Theorie denn aus? Dass das Schicksal immer einen kausalen Weg findet, ein Paradoxon nicht entstehen zu lassen. Gleich wie bei der Filmreihe Final Destination, wo der Tod auch immer einen Weg fand, Dinge, die anders kamen als vorherbestimmt, zu korrigieren? Wenn ja, was hat das denn noch mit Wissenschaft zu tun. Das ist ja schon Metaphysik, um nicht zu sagen, Hokuspokus aus der Eso-Ecke.



Wenn man versucht, wissenschaftliche Aussagen (also kausale Schlussfolgerungen) zu Zeitreisen (also der Aufhebung von Kausalität wie wir sie kennen) zu machen, dann wird das sehr schnell esoterisch . In diesem Fall soll das Schicksal nicht "immer einen Weg finden", sondern es wird postuliert dass andere Wege schlichtweg praktisch nicht existieren. Die Handlungsmöglichkeiten innerhalb eines Universums wären demnach auf solche Handlungen beschränkt, die in der Zukunft zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen.

My2cents:
Jede Theorie, die Zeitreisen in einer Art Meta-Zeit einbettet und eine "alte Zukunft" von einer "aktuellen Zukunft" unterscheidet, macht grundsätzlich was falsch. Man philosophiert auch nicht darüber, wie z.B. das zweidimensionale Bild "Mann auf Ast über Luft" sich wohl selbst vor Veränderungen schützt, wenn in einer auf der nächst höheren Dimension (in dem Fall der Tiefe, entlang des Astes in Richtung Stamm verschoben) ein verknüpftes Ereignis (jemand sägt den Ast durch) passiert.

Ich für meinen Teil frage mich aber vor allem, wie Zeitreisen auf viel kleinerer Ebene wissenschaftlich funktionieren soll. Alle mir bekannten Theorien bauen darauf auf, dass die Zeit einfach eine vierte Dimension ist und folgern daraus, dass man sich entlang dieser Achse bewegen können muss, wie entlang jeder anderen auch. Aber als ich das letzte mal nachgeguckt habe, gehörte zu Bewegung nicht nur eine Dimension (Zeit - check!), ein Bewegungsapparat (Zeitmaschine - in Entwicklung. semi-check), sondern auch Freiraum zur Bewegung. Science Fiction umgeht das Problem ziemlich banal und zeigt statt Zeitreise Zeitteleportation. Letztere beherschen wir nicht einmal in den ersten drei Dimensionen und haben ziemlich klare Hinweise darauf, dass sie für Materie unmöglich ist. Man kann von A nach C nicht kommen, ohne dabei B zu durchqueren und dafür muss B den nötigen Platz bieten. Und das heißt meiner Meinung nach auch, dass man nicht von 2016 nach 1916 kommen kann, ohne 1966 zu durchqueren. Nun fänd ich 1966 zwar nicht uninteressant - aber da ist eben nicht nichts, sondern 1966. Oder, um es ganz klein Maßstäblich zu betrachten:
Schon beim versuch, die erste Millisekunde zurückzureisen, wird der erste Zeitreisende jämmerlich an seinem eigenen ich zerschellen, dass eben eine Millisekunde vorher am ziemlich genau gleichen Ort war.


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*

Wenn man sich mal von Gedankenwelten wie Computerspielen löst, gibt es nicht den geringsten Hinweis darauf, dass eine Zeitreise irgendwelcher individueller Materie  in die Vergangenheit in irgendeiner Form möglich sein könnte. Das widerspricht allem was man beobachten oder messen kann und letztlich auch jeder bislang nicht falsifizierbaren Theorie die nicht grundlegende Schwächen hat. Postulate darüber was geschehen würde, wenn z. B. massebehaftete Materie eine Geschwindigkeit über der Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen könnte, sind an sich schon ziemlich überflüssig, da sich das zumindest nach aktuellen Kenntnisstand der Physik in keinem Fall in der von uns als Realität bezeichneten Raumzeit abspielen könnte. Das ist so wie der dritte Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik - eine Temperatur unterhalb des absoluten Nullpunkts ist nun mal nicht möglich - weder praktisch noch theoretisch. Das würde jeder Logik widersprechen. Und selbst wenn es andere Realitäten geben sollte, in denen solche Dinge möglich wären - in unserem Universum sind sie es nicht. Wären sie es, könnte man sicher Resultate davon beobachten oder sie sind einfach zu unwahrscheinlich, als dass sie jemals eintreten könnten. So ist das halt mit Naturgesetzen und Grenzwerten. Von daher finde ich es zumindest im naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich ziemlich müßig über solche offensichtlich widersprüchlichen Zusammenhänge Theorien aufzustellen. Selbst Zeitreisen in die "Zukunft" durch die Erreichung relativistischer  Geschwindigkeiten sind ja an sich keine Zeitreisen, sondern nur ein  relativistischer Effekt der am Verlauf der Zeit weder für den  Zeitreisenden noch für den Zurückgebliebenen irgendetwas ändert und hier  ergeben sich auch grundsätzlich keine Paradoxa. Wenn´s natürlich Richtung Philosophie geht, kann man sich alles überlegen, aber es hat eben letztlich nichts mit dem zu tun was wir als Realität erkennen können. 

Betrachtet man das mal rein quantenmechanisch, könnte man sich eine Zeitreise in die Vergangenheit imho nur vorstellen, wenn das ganze Universum sozusagen 1:1 inkl. aller Quantenzustände bzw. aller enthaltenen Wellenfunktionen über alle vergangenen Zeitpunkte zurückgespult würde. Dagegen spricht aber, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit diesen Zustand noch einmal zu erreichen effektiv als Null angesehen werden kann. Dafür müssten alle Wellenfunktionen im gesamten Universum ein und dieselbe Konfiguration annehmen wie sie es einst schon einmal taten. Da sich aber auch die Raumzeit in der all dies stattfindet ja offenkundig stetig verändert und auch eine gewisse Kontinuität seit Anbeginn der Zeit erkennbar ist, müsste man auch diese zurückdrehen, wofür zumindest nach dem mir bekannten Kenntnisstand der Physik grundsätzlich keine Möglichkeit besteht. Es gibt jede Menge irreversible Vorgänge in der Natur, deren Rückabwicklung nur in Gedanken möglich ist aber spätestens wenn man´s auf Quantenebene betrachtet, sinkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür derart ins Bodenlose, so dass es effektiv als unmöglich betrachtet werden muss. Lediglich in den Singularitäten schwarzer Löcher, wo die Raumzeit der Theorie  nach ja endet, oder in Paralelluniversen (ob es sie nun gibt oder nicht) mag alles denkbare passieren, aber das liegt eben nicht mehr in unserem Erfassungsbereich und ist für unser Universum letztlich auch belanglos. 

Im Übrigen würde man auch von einem 1:1 Zurückspulen des gesamten Universums in einen früheren Zustand nichts merken, denn das wäre es ja nur ein weiterlaufen der Zeit, was eben zufällig irgendwann in einen Zustand mündet, der schon mal da war. Ein schlagartiges 1:1 Zurückhüpfen in so einen Zustand er schon einmal da war würde darin enden, dass die Zukunft zumindest in den Köpfen aller Wesen die diesen Sprung erleben würden einfach noch gar nicht geschehen wäre. Auch das würde man also nicht merken. Selbst wenn man sich mal von den ganzen physikalischen Randbedingungen  unserer Raumzeit trennt wären für solche Szenarien aber auf rein quantenmechanischer Ebene  äußerst fraglich, ob so eine 1:1 Kopie eines früheren Gesamtzustands überhaupt theoretisch möglich wäre. Wenn es also aus irgendeinem Grund so käme, dass tatsächlich der absolut unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten würde, dass sich das Universum von selbst in einen früher schon einmal dagewesenen Zustand begeben würde, wäre selbst das keine echte Zeitreise in die Vergangenheit. In jedem Fall kann man aber nicht die Wellenfunktionen die z. B. die Materie eines Individuums ausmachen unabhängig vom Rest des Universums in der Zeit zurückschicken, denn auch diese Wellenfunktionen hängen letztlich mit allen anderen zusammen. Selbst wenn man alles was dagegen spricht gedanklich einfach über Bord wirft, und annimmt es wäre möglich, wäre die Zeit in der das Zeitreisende Individuum dann landet nicht seine eigene Vergangenheit, denn alleine durch seine Anwesenheit in dieser Zeit hätte er das gesamte Gefüge so verändert, dass es nicht das ist was für ihn vorher die Vergangenheit war. Ob dadurch Paradoxa auftreten könnten darf bezweifelt werden, denn das ist halt nur als Gedankenexperiment möglich - was mögliche Paradoxa an sich bereits in sich auflöst.  

Letztlich verhindert die quantenmechanische Natur aller Energie/Materie unseres Universums also nicht nur Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit, sondern natürlich auch die damit verbundenen Paradoxa. Es ist eben weder praktisch noch theoretisch möglich. und Beeinflussen kann man es eh nicht. Die einzige Idee zu so etwas ähnlichem wie zu einer Zeitreise in die Vergangenheit zu kommen, wäre eben der abstrus unwahrscheinliche Zufall, dass alle Wellenfunktionen plötzlich noch einmal den exakt gleichen Zustand erreichen wie sie ihn schon einmal hatten. Das würde aber nichts am unumkehrbaren Verlauf der Zeit ändern. Fraglich wäre dabei natürlich, ob auch die Randbedingungen, sprich die Raumzeit sich dementsprechend mit verändern würde. Ein Zusammenhang zwischen dem Zustand der Energie/Materie und der Raumzeit kann zwar vermutet werden, aber daran wie sie zusammen hängen sollten beißen sich die Physiker und Kosmologen ja nach wie vor die Zähne aus. Könnte möglicherweise auch daran liegen dass es vllt. eben nicht so ist. Jedenfalls spricht gegen so ein 1:1 Zurückspulen oder Zurückhüpfen auf einen schon mal dagewesenen Zustand so irrsinnig viel, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit effektiv als Null angesehen werden kann und eine echte Zeitreise in die Vergangenheit im üblicherweise verstandene Sinn wäre es, selbst wenn es eintreten würde, dennoch nicht - schon gar nicht für irgendwelche einzelnen Individuen auf unserem kleinen Planeten die sich dann in ihrer eigenen Vergangenheit wieder finden würden und dort irgendwelche Paradoxa auslösen oder auch nicht .

@ruyven_macaran: Zeit einfach als vierte Dimension zu betrachten, die sich ähnlich verhält wie die Raumdimensionen halte ich auch für ziemlichen Unsinn. Wenn dem so wäre müssten Zeitreisen in der Tat ähnlich einfach sein wie die Reise im Raum von A nach B und wieder zurück. Das ist aber bekanntlich nicht der Fall. Aus meiner Sicht kann man Zeit zwar mathematisch als vierte Dimension nutzen, aber sie ist aufgrund der Eigenschaften unseres Universums offensichtlich eine Einbahnstraße auf der man auch mit aller Gewalt nicht wenden kann. Fraglich ist nur ähnlich wie beim Raum, ob sie endlich oder unendlich ist. Die nicht so leicht widerlegbaren Hinweise darauf, dass die Zeit einmal begann (Urknall) und die theoretischen aber nicht ganz unschlüssigen Hinweise darauf, dass sie auch wieder enden kann (in der Singularität schwarzer Löcher) lassen mich ersteres vermuten (gilt natürlich auch für den Raum). Das spielt aber für die Frage der eingeschränkten Bewegungsrichtung in dieser "Dimension" offenbar keine wesentliche Rolle. Meiner Ansicht nach stoßen wir da ähnlich wie beim Verständnis der wahren Natur der Gravitation einfach an Grenzen unserer Vorstellungskraft.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man versucht, wissenschaftliche Aussagen (also kausale Schlussfolgerungen) zu Zeitreisen (also der Aufhebung von Kausalität wie wir sie kennen) zu machen, dann wird das sehr schnell esoterisch . In diesem Fall soll das Schicksal nicht "immer einen Weg finden", sondern es wird postuliert dass andere Wege schlichtweg praktisch nicht existieren. Die Handlungsmöglichkeiten innerhalb eines Universums wären demnach auf solche Handlungen beschränkt, die in der Zukunft zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen.
> 
> My2cents:
> Jede Theorie, die Zeitreisen in einer Art Meta-Zeit einbettet und eine "alte Zukunft" von einer "aktuellen Zukunft" unterscheidet, macht grundsätzlich was falsch. Man philosophiert auch nicht darüber, wie z.B. das zweidimensionale Bild "Mann auf Ast über Luft" sich wohl selbst vor Veränderungen schützt, wenn in einer auf der nächst höheren Dimension (in dem Fall der Tiefe, entlang des Astes in Richtung Stamm verschoben) ein verknüpftes Ereignis (jemand sägt den Ast durch) passiert.
> ...



Klingt für mich schlüssig.

Allerdings hätte man diese Problem bei Zeitreisen in die Zukunft doch theoretisch nicht, oder?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Allerdings hätte man diese Problem bei Zeitreisen in die Zukunft doch theoretisch nicht, oder?



In die Zukunft reisen ginge aber nur, wenn du dich mit annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen kannst -- Zeitdilatation eben -- und wie das gehen soll, weiß heute niemand und ich glaube auch nicht, dass das irgendwann mal möglich sein wird.
Die Energiemenge, die du dazu benötigst, könnten höchsten Sterne produzieren -- auf die eine oder andere Art -- und einen Stern künstlich "herstellen" ist doch recht weit gegriffen.
Abgesehen davon, dass man den Stern dann "mitnehmen" müsste, weil er ja die Energiequelle für den Antrieb wäre.
Und was für ein Antrieb sollte das dann sein?
Chemisch sicher nicht. 
Nuklear eher.
Außerdem brauchst du eine langsame und gleichmäßige Beschleunigung. Also mehr als 9,81m/s² würde ich da nicht nehmen.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass bei zunehmender Geschwindigkeit auch die Masse zunimmt.

Kann man ja ausrechnen, wie "schwer" wird denn eigentlich so ein "Raumschiff", wenn es annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreicht?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass bei zunehmender Geschwindigkeit auch die Masse zunimmt.



Und die Masse wird schon beim Start gewaltig sein, wenn du einen Stern im Schlepptau hast. 
Und dann brauchst du dicke Platten oder ein starkes Magnetfeld um dich vor der Strahlung des Sterns schützen zu können.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*

Das mit der Strahlung fände ich ja gerade bei Überlichtgeschwindigkeit interessant.
Was passiert eigentlich, wenn du da mal einen Hüllenbruch hast?
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das im All ist, aber wenn sich etwas schneller als Licht bewegt, müsste dabei ja Tscherenkov-Strahlung entstehen. Ich glaube, bevor man da aus dem Schiff gesogen (geblasen?) wird, killt einen die Strahlung.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*

Du erreichst ja keine Überlicht Geschwindigkeit. Geht ja nicht, da die Masse ja sonst unendlich groß ist.
Die Strahlung erreicht dich immer mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit, egal ob du dich mit 99% Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegst oder nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*

Wäre ja auch nur ein Problem von vielen.
Glauben eh' nicht viele Physiker, dass, sollte irgendwas überlichtschnell werden, sich das dann rückwärts in der Zeit bewegt? 
Wer sich - mal nur angenommen - wirklich so schnell bewegt, der müsste ja zerspringende Tassen sehen, die sich wieder zusammensetzen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*

Na ja, bewegst du dich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit, vergeht keine Zeit.
Ist man also schneller als das Licht, müsste sich demnach die Zeit umkehren und rückwärts laufen.
Da man derartiges noch nie irgendwo beobachtet hat, und die Lichtgeschwindigkeit bei allen Beobachtungen und Experimenten immer Konstant ist, glaube ich nicht an sowas.
Wir kennen zwar mit Sicherheit noch nicht alle physikalischen Gesetze -- denn sonst könnten wir die Dunkle Materie erklären -- aber egal, was noch entdeckt wird, es darf eben dem, was schon da ist, nicht widersprechen.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*

Zumal dann schon längst mal jemand hier gewesen sein müsste, der behauptet, er wäre aus der Zukunft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*

Haben das nicht schon sehr viele Leute behauptet? 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Klingt für mich schlüssig.
> 
> Allerdings hätte man diese Problem bei Zeitreisen in die Zukunft doch theoretisch nicht, oder?



Hängt davon ab, ob das Universum in der gesamten Raumzeit ein deterministisches Ganzes bildet, oder ob es tatsächlich DIE absolute "Gegenwart" gibt, jenseits der (noch) kein Universum existiert. In letzterem Fall gibt es natürlich einen extremen Unterschied zwischen "Zukunft" und "Vergangenheit" und Reisen in die erste hinein wären möglich - vermutlich in dem sich das ausbildende Universum in der neuen Gegenwart schlicht so an die Anwesenheit des Zeitreisenden anpasst, wie es sich um seine normalen Bestandteile herum ausbildet. Allerdings stellt sich hierbei die Frage, worin überhaupt noch die Zeitreise besteht, denn im Prinzip reisen wir dann alle mit der Geschwindigkeit 1h/1h in die Zukunft. Ein Zeitreisender könnte diese Geschwindigkeit auch extern betrachtet nicht überschreiten bzw. er käme im nichts an. Maximal möglich wäre eine Zeitreise aus Sicht des reisenden, in der das Universum um ihn herum in subjektiv kurzer Zeit deutlich altert - siehe auch relativistisches Reisen. Was in diesem Fall aber definitiv nicht möglich ist, ist eine Rückkehr von der Reise: Wenn sich "die Zukundt" erst ausbilden muss, kann man in der Zukunft erst ankommen, nachdem sie zur Gegenwart geworden ist. Und aus dieser neuen Zukunft kann man nicht mehr in die eigene Vergangenheit zurückreisen, ohne mit dieser zu kollidieren.
Geht man dagegen von einem deterministischen Universum aus (und das tun die physikalischen Überlegungen zu dem Thema in der Regel), dann kann man auch nicht in die Zukunft reisen, weil diese genauso "existiert", wie die Vergangenheit. Das Universum wäre in diesem Fall ein vierdimensionales, vollständig ausgebildetes Konstrukt und unsere "Gegenwart" nichts weiter als eine Querschnittsbetrachtung eines bestimmten Zeitpunktes, die wir als Beobachter am gleichen Zeitpunkt wahrnehmen. Das Vergehen von Zeit wäre eine Bewegung der Schnittstelle durch das beständige Universum. Es gibt meines Wissens nach keinen physikalischen Grund, warum die Bewegung so abläuft, wie sie es tut und somit kann man sie gegebenenfalls aus der perspektive eines externen Beobachters verändern bzw. beliebig viele Querschnitte zu beliebiger Zeit betrachten - aber eben nur als externe Entität außerhalb des Universums. Als Bestandteil des Universums könnten wir selbst aber nicht zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt reisen, wenn wir unsere Bewegung in dieser wahrnehmen und steuern können, eben weil in den ersten drei Dimensionen kein Platz für einen Beobachter aus der "Vergangenheit" oder der "Zukunft" ist.



Bezüglich überlichtschneller Bewegungen und das man sie noch nie registrieren konnte:
Hat eigentlich irgend jemand verstanden, wie wir diese überhaupt registrieren könnten? Alle unsere kosmischen Messverfahren (und nur außerhalb der Athmosphäre könnte eine makroskopisches Objekt diese Geschwindigkeit erreichen, ohne eine Katastrophe auszulösen) basieren auf Licht.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Nowikow-Selbstübereinstimmungsprinzip?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Zumal dann schon längst mal jemand hier gewesen sein müsste, der behauptet, er wäre aus der Zukunft.



Die sitzen meist in den Zimmern, deren Wände gut gepolstert sind.


----------

